# Alienware Alpha - Virtual Keyboard Issue



## drcrippleface (Aug 7, 2015)

Alienware Alpha just had an update this week that I just installed. I only use the desktop half of the Alpha, not the console portion. Ever since the update, whenever I click on a text field in a web browser or start menu, this annoying virtual keyboard pops up:










The Dell tech support people seem to be completely ignorant of this and have not heard of it and claim it is not related to the Alienware Alpha update and that it is a Windows problem, which isn't true because the keyboard is Alpha UI, not Windows UI.

Has anyone encountered this? Any ideas on a fix? I've called tech support twice and have asked for help on their twitter and gone through pages of google searches and there is nothing.


----------



## dolma (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh my GOD this just annoyed the hell out of me.
Run Services (Search for it in the Start menu/screen)
Find the service called "The HiveMind Interface Service". The description is "Service for the HiveMind Interface". You can click the Name column to sort by name to make this easier. Select this row and click the Stop icon on the toolbar, or right-click Stop.
I think that did the trick for me. If you really never use this you can permanently stop it by doing Properties and changing Startup type to "Manual"


----------

